# TOTB results?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

does anyone know the final results of totb today? 


I wasn't there for long but managed to see rob (RIPS) driving ludders drag-r, was in the 9's and had quickest 60 there before i left. 

who won?


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

I`m in also for the results! Hope all went well for everyone especially Rob and Ludders.


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

I hear Uk drag strips maybe down hill....lol


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

is there a link anywhere to the complete list and results?


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

results should be available tonight i'd expect, dave will email them out to all the team reps/competitors once he has them, main results should be up later today on website


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

So what rough results were there? How fast did Drag-R go? What about Tweenie? Anything?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

why don't you guys get organised and pay for live timing like timeattack does ? its same old story every year....


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I agree with ben. It is the same every year. You would have though someone somehow could organise this.
The results are not on the TOTB site so its unlikely they will be here yet

The MLR site says they won ( as expected really) but even their site has only a couple ofl details of runs etc

As usual will have to wait for the either totb site to update the reults or for those in it to post their times.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Oops? MOV00145-1.flv video by danneth_2006 - Photobucket


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> why don't you guys get organised and pay for live timing like timeattack does ? its same old story every year....


results were up in the JP tent on displays every 15mins apparently. delays at the end due to rain delaying drag finals meant the results were late coming out. RCM won individual and MLR team. other than that i dont know much as i wasn't there myself.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ben and others

If you want to know the results get your ass to Elvington.

Or Santa Pod next year.

Cheers.

Mick.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I had to drop out after run 3, 10.0 in the wet and was leading... next run in the dry and ran 9.60 on low boost... good start... 
Having changed my start strategy i got way too cocky on the next run, the 9.6 launch was perfect and i'm confident i can finally put my creeping issues to bed. However, the tree was slow and i launched on the last orange giving me a red light (that will teach me lol). I just caught a glimpse of the red as i launched so i backed off and plodded through 1st and second, then thought.. **** it i can still do a top speed run so i horsed on.
As i crossed the km marker the core plug on the back of the head blew out and dropped out the coolant, it made braking interesting thats for sure!!
As i drove back round the return lane the marshall told me that the top speed run didnt count as i red lighted... gutted doesnt come close after looking at the recorded speeds for everyone.
So, end of play for me.. drove the car on the trailer and watched the racing for the rest of the day.

Ludders ran a 9.9 and then let rob drive his car for the rest of the day, i wont steal anyones thunder but rips did the car proud!! (not that jeff didnt!)

Great day given the weather!

My missus was almost in tears, she hasnt graped the racing thing yet 

Rob


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Ben and others
> 
> If you want to know the results get your ass to Elvington.
> 
> ...


Not all of us could make it to TOTB it doesnt stop us being interested in the results and wanting the skylines to do well. 
Especially the guys we know


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

well i turned up a bit late due to stoping for food lol i did wonder what happend to your car rob as it was sitting looking lonley 
gave me a chance to take some pics of it tho 

only seen 2 gtrs run ludders 34 and a silver 32 

wondered what happened to the rest of team gtr 

was good to watch for my first time to the event


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

RSVFOUR said:


> Not all of us could make it to TOTB it doesnt stop us being interested in the results and wanting the skylines to do well.
> Especially the guys we know


This was the team for TOTB regarding team Skyline.

1. George R34
2. Shaggey R32
2. Tweenierob R32

Ludders was there but his car was in the Pro class as Rob was driving it.

So we had a Great turn out 3 cars. 

Just want to say a big thank you to George, Shaggey,Tweenierob and The Rips team.

Mick.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

m6beg said:


> This was the team for TOTB regarding team Skyline.
> 
> 1. George R34
> 2. Shaggey R32
> ...


what happened mick as i thought there was like 11 names on the list to compete 

btw mick were u wearing a tshirt with gajin on the back of it ?


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

quite a few late drop outs by look of it on gtr front?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I dropped out as after discovering I needed a new block earlier in the week and it just wasn't going to be built and motd in time. I offered up my place all paid for but no takers. Sorry to have let the team down but very well done to those that made it to run on the day. Real shame about tweenie's core plug after all the late nights getting it ready otherwise sure you would have been in the finals. Well done to Ludders and Rob too and good to see Rob got a few runs in after travelling half way round the world to attend!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

muzzer2002 said:


> what happened mick as i thought there was like 11 names on the list to compete
> 
> btw mick were u wearing a tshirt with gajin on the back of it ?


Hi muzzer.

I was totally pissed off to be honest.

Yep i had the t shirt on 

Mick.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

I made it to totb but unfortunately never got to go out on the strip due to scruteny problems resulting in me missing the 9.45 drivers briefing...

Also had alot of luggage and general stuff in boot that i had no where to put due to my budy (who was supposed to come with hes van) bitching out on the last minute..

3 of us in a r32 gtr with luggage tools etc,1300kms round trip from cork southern Ireland and i never got to go out on track...quiet disappointed to say the least...


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd like to say a BIG thanks to everybody that did turn up for team skyline/gtr, shame about the few problems that occured but hey thats all part of drag racing and running such crazy power cars :chuckle: Rob yr a nutter 
Thanks for all your track side support, advise and general helping out with the cars. BIG thanks to Rob for lending me yr nito drag tires as well. :thumbsup:
I managed a new personal best of 10.18 seconds which i'm over the moon with. I'll soon be in the 9's with the help of Rob and all the lads at TR Racing.

Cheers 
Rob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Lith said:


> Oops? MOV00145-1.flv video by danneth_2006 - Photobucket




oops? double oops mate, you was filming the wrong car LOL. I remember that run tho, think rob missed a gear and the car sounded like a machine gun going off on the limiter. 

I turned up late and went early. Never got to see tweenie run or find him. I seen mick in the t-shirt and was going to say hello but he was looking a little pissed off and busy scratching his arse. 

so ludders car got put in the pro class because rob was driving? whats the rules behind that then? 


what was the grip like ? They said they treated the track this year didn't they? 

O and ye, live timing would be nice. And some sort of grandstand to watch from, the viewing area was crap. Held maybe 100 people and was full. I had to watch the runs on the t.v that in my eyes should show a leaders board instead, in the end i got peed off and stood in the pit lane blocking the cars getting on the track to see ludders car run and the silver 32 (shaggys??) How they can charge you 20 quid to watch on t.v or to block up the pit lane to view i dont know. 

And would them plastic guard rails really stop a car coming into the crowd?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

So can you have 1 car compete but with 2 different drivers then??


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

It was pre organised with TOTB that RIPS would run in the pro class so it was all above board him driving the car.
I did think that Ludders should have run his car a few times himself once rob had set the standard but he was happy for Rob to drive so fair play!
Creedon, you should have come over to us mate... we had plenty of storage and were helping eachother all day.

Rob


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

why wasnt the lemon running?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

dont think it is finished is it???

rob has had too much on his hands as it is! LOL

im sure it will be out soon enough!

Good effort from the people who rang! Rob it sucks about your car! thats the life with modifed cars i suppose! 
Would have liked to have had the day off to come up but alas was never to be 

Can believe how many people couldnt compete for whatever reason. Massive shame.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Just got home - nursing my hangover!

What a weekend!! I let Rob drive the RIPS Drag-R as he is unlikely to ever drive it again living so far away. I just hope that some videos turn up of the day. I have already got hold of some and will post them as soon as I can.

Boy can Robbie Ward get the best out of a car! And in one weighing over 1700kgs Robbie was runner up in the PRO CLASS !! He easily took the longest burn out award in the semi final...he laid down 2 black lines for the whole 1/4 mile!!

I think I must own the quickest 'full road R34' in the world? And have the most powerful RB30 engine in Europe?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

see, i said it would do a low 9!! 

All you need to do now jeff is learn how to drive it like rob did LOL. 

Fanstasic result, sorry i never said bye to you guys but you looked busy so didn't want to disturb you. 

Im sure it would of run quicker if the track was fully dry, and even with robs harse launches it looked like it needed to be launched even harder to put down an even better time. 

And PMSL at robs burn outs. 

It was great to see the car preform, massive improvement on stratford when i last seen the car out! 

Congrates to both you and rob, i was really impressed.

How was the grip by the way? how does rob compare the grip to NZ? Or how do you compare the grip to stratford or santa pod?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well done everyone. Get those vids up Ludders, cant wait to see them!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

tweenierob said:


> It was pre organised with TOTB that RIPS would run in the pro class so it was all above board him driving the car.
> I did think that Ludders should have run his car a few times himself once rob had set the standard but he was happy for Rob to drive so fair play!
> Creedon, you should have come over to us mate... we had plenty of storage and were helping eachother all day.
> 
> Rob


Cheers tweenierob,when i drove through the pits i was pretty overwhelmed at seriousness of the cars and general set up.I didnt want to disturb!I will know for next time


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Just got home - nursing my hangover!
> 
> What a weekend!! I let Rob drive the RIPS Drag-R as he is unlikely to ever drive it again living so far away. I just hope that some videos turn up of the day. I have already got hold of some and will post them as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


But Rob drove it though.

Dont get me wrong,fair play to him.

But why the hell didnt you drive/drag it???

You paid a fortune to have it built and its "supposed" to be your car.
So why didnt you drive it in the pro class then???


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

creedonsr20det said:


> I made it to totb but unfortunately never got to go out on the strip due to scruteny problems resulting in me missing the 9.45 drivers briefing...
> 
> Also had alot of luggage and general stuff in boot that i had no where to put due to my budy (who was supposed to come with hes van) bitching out on the last minute..
> 
> 3 of us in a r32 gtr with luggage tools etc,1300kms round trip from cork southern Ireland and i never got to go out on track...quiet disappointed to say the least...


What scruteny problems??


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Irish GTR said:


> But Rob drove it though.
> 
> Dont get me wrong,fair play to him.
> 
> ...


Ive been reading all the banter between the guys that took part with a smile . Seems to me that banter just that as there is obviously mutual respect . 
Howerver criticism like that from someone not involved is out of order

It is not supposed to be his car it is his car so he decides what happens end of.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> Ive been reading all the banter between the guys that took part with a smile . Seems to me that banter just that as there is obviously mutual respect .
> Howerver criticism like that from someone not involved is out of order
> 
> It is not supposed to be his car it is his car so he decides what happens end of.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome, congrats Rob and Jeff - you guys gotta be pretty stoked with that! Man 155mph in a heavy R34, that thing is making some serious hp...


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Time for an RH9 sticker to go onto the car Ludders! Great effort lads, I wish we had something in Australia like this, it would be awsome! That time is amazing not being on a fully preped drag strip getting a 1.5 60" and the ET in a car so heavy, the car must be making some serious HP cause the black dyno doesn't lie..

Curiously ludders, seeing you've pumped alot of money into the car, have you thought of replacing the doors/bonnet/boot with carbon pannels and fitting some lexan windows? I know you're trying to keep the car ' street spec ' but it seems these mods wouldn't change that, but make you power to weight ratio so much nicer..


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Dynamix said:


> Time for an RH9 sticker to go onto the car Ludders! Great effort lads, I wish we had something in Australia like this, it would be awsome! That time is amazing not being on a fully preped drag strip getting a 1.5 60" and the ET in a car so heavy, the car must be making some serious HP cause the black dyno doesn't lie..
> 
> Curiously ludders, seeing you've pumped alot of money into the car, have you thought of replacing the doors/bonnet/boot with carbon pannels and fitting some lexan windows? I know you're trying to keep the car ' street spec ' but it seems these mods wouldn't change that, but make you power to weight ratio so much nicer..


The car is factory weight plus safety equipment and that is the way it will stay. It is the whole point of the RIPS Drag-R. A number of Tuners can build 9 second lightweight cars, but they all look like stripped out 'race cars', I wanted mine to be unique and it certainly is. 

When Robbie drove it yesterday everything was in place including the back seat! Now that's what I call a street car!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:

.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

Ludders said:


> The car is factory weight plus safety equipment and that is the way it will stay. It is the whole point of the RIPS Drag-R. A number of Tuners can build 9 second lightweight cars, but they all look like stripped out 'race cars', I wanted mine to be unique and it certainly is.
> 
> When Robbie drove it yesterday everything was in place including the back seat! Now that's what I call a street car!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> .


Well done Jeff........must just point out that Rocket Ronnie ran 9.6 a few years ago with all the parts on the car including air conditioning and a music system. It weighed over 1700kgs.

Tony

Facta Non Verba.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done Jeff good times on the 1/4 mile again from your car, what top speed did you do and any times from the handling circuit ? 


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

very well done Jeff top result.
dave naxton now has in hand the full set of results for every event and all the team reps have just been emailed a copy of every run done on all 3 events. 
anybody wanting a copy email for themselves drop an email to redlinetotb at googlemail.com

top 4 individuals 
Olly Clarke RCM Impreza 
Clive Seddon CPR Racing Evo
Paul Martin Evo
John Webster MG SVR

Teams top 4
MLR 48 points
Team Subaru 47 points
200+ club 31 points
Team Skyline 15 points


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ludders said:


> The car is factory weight plus safety equipment and that is the way it will stay. It is the whole point of the RIPS Drag-R. A number of Tuners can build 9 second lightweight cars, but they all look like stripped out 'race cars', I wanted mine to be unique and it certainly is.
> 
> When Robbie drove it yesterday everything was in place including the back seat! Now that's what I call a street car!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> .


My car is definately a stripped out race car as that is what it does, the car was prepped this time round with 3 disciplines in mind. 
Street, circuit and drag... I wondered why you seemed shocked that i drove my car up to totb 
Like i said, the day gave me a big help in what i need to do to run faster at the pod and shakey... Unfortunately our day ended short and well in the lead on road tyres at lunch time. Had i of got to run full boost, nitrous and borrowed your wrinkle walls who knows? Time will tell....

Anyways, get some alkaseltzas down ya and be prepared for some stick tonight!!, didnt we say the winner pays the bill? 

Rob


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> But Rob drove it though.
> 
> Dont get me wrong,fair play to him.
> 
> ...


But Ludders did drive it..he did a few runs early in the morning if i remember correctly..why not give rob a few runs..he came all the way from NZ!Fair play to ludders i say!

Main problems with scrutiny were battery lugs showing,not held down properly(car passed nct like this so didnt think there would be a problem) and luggage in car(was trying to find a place to dump them)..would have sorted everything easy enough but not in time for the briefing..i will know for next time! 

@ludders..yes quickest R34 i have ever scene..must be one of the quickest.The thing looked and sounded really psyhcotic up the strip


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Ludders said:


> The car is factory weight plus safety equipment and that is the way it will stay. It is the whole point of the RIPS Drag-R. A number of Tuners can build 9 second lightweight cars, but they all look like stripped out 'race cars', I wanted mine to be unique and it certainly is.
> 
> When Robbie drove it yesterday everything was in place including the back seat! Now that's what I call a street car!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> .


I know thats the whole point, but was just trying to say you can drop weight without stripping out seats or changing the apearance of the car at all. No one would know if you had carbon doors or lexan windows ect. But in the end all that matters is you like the car the way you want it, and i think most people would be more than happy with it


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Jeffs car has done at least what we set out to do, it always was to be a full trim street 34 that could run a 9, Jeff's original requirements have been far exceeded.

Nothing of significants was changed when we arrived and I'm glad Jeff did the 9.9 and 9.8 before we got here with exactly the combination we sent him.

I know a few doughted the 9.7 I did in NZ and said there was no way we'd run anything like those times in the UK but I assure you all the spec of the car even now, is still the same as it was when it left NZ, same motor combo, same turbo, same fuel system with 1000cc injectors, no engine parts were changed, same clutch etc, the only thing we did while here was change to Q16 from C16 and retune to suit.

At 1.9 bar with NO NOS we made 1051whp and on the day at totb due to traction problems we ran 1.7-1.8 bar + a small single stage of NOS and still had alot of traction problems, the 155mph in 1740kg works out to an average of around 1100whp which I'm very happy with for what it is.

In the Semi final I had a bye run so started in 2nd, went up through the box to 6th then layed one all the way, it was great fun, lol.

Due to rain in the final I decided to not even race, just have some fun, besides the focus has just fitted a new gear box and wet weather tyres. Its a shame as I had run quicker than his best during the day but a wet track and driving someone elses car didn't sound like a good idea to me.

Unfortunatly the 3rd gear which RB's told us was 'not the best but may be OK' failed on me at about 1/2 track but we still ended the day on a high, job done.

Jeff will never strip the car right back to a competitive weight so we'll never know what it would have done at around 1300-1350kg although I have a fair idea :smokin:

Once again, thanks everyone for your help and support and especially Tweenie and Mick, best of luck with your up comming meetings, I really do hope you do well and get the results you deserve for all your hard work:thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

9s in any full trim road driven street car is very impressive, more so given the weight of an R34


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

broadcast date for sky sports is provisionally 24th August, dont know what time yet though.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Any results yet Chris?


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

full set available, dave will send them out drop him an email on
redlinetotb at googlemail.com
8 road cars ran 9s 1/4s which shows how strong the evos/scoobs have become along with the skylines. years ago 9s were exceptional, rare even, nowadays people see them and dont realise how hard it is to do it in a road car.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Agree , when we managed to run a 9 @ TOTB 2 or 3 cant rememeber it was awesome , but as you say nowdays a 9 is just a normal run for the big bhp road cars cars.

Shame the top speed distance was cut back , I rememeber going to Elvington with Ronnie on the main runway in 2001/2 cant rememeber and being clocked by Trevor at 207mph I think.


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

there are people doing 190now tho in .62mile which is mad, god only knows what they might hit at 1mile now with gearing to match! ronnies car set the benchmark and will never be forgotten, and very very few cars have matched it overall for all round performance.


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

also 3 cars scored points (top ten overall) in all 3 events this year, 1 scooby and 2 evos, massive achievement considering you had to virtually run a 9s 1/4 to score a point!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

A few pics i shamelessly stole of another forum !!!!!!!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

i must be sad, but im more interested in the 6R4 lol absolutely love them.:smokin::bowdown1:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

great work all, seems like a good day out.

Airing will be on my birthday


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

minifreak said:


> i must be sad, but im more interested in the 6R4 lol absolutely love them.:smokin::bowdown1:


That one and another are both running in Time Attack this year.
Not so quick in the straight lines but my god you should have seen it round the twisties especially at Knockhill!:smokin:


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

one of my favourite cars and why it was allowed an entry this year!


----------



## seagullbob (Mar 12, 2008)

was there on sunday and saw you the runs, excellent results wish mine was that good.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

For the 6r4 fanatics !!!!!! Have to admit got a softspot for these myself ! :thumbsup:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

reckon it would own TA if it was a twin turbo one


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Top 4 qualifying times & speeds.*

4WD

C64 Olly Clarke RCM Impreza 9.44 150
C61 Andy Forrest AFP Impreza 9.61 141
C84 James Nichols Car Planet Racing EVO6 9.84 145
C55 Paul Martin Momentum Motorsports EVO 10.02 140

Pro Class

D5 Robbie Ward RIPS R34 GTR 9.46 155 
D3 Andy Gallagher Ford Focus RS 9.51 140 
D4 Chris Wright Nissan Pulsar GTIR 11.00 115 
D1 Keith Cowie RB Motorsport R32 GTR 15.95 75


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ludders said:


> 4WD
> 
> C64 Olly Clarke RCM Impreza 9.44 150
> C61 Andy Forrest AFP Impreza 9.61 141
> ...



Very slow Pro cars this year

Mick.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Not sure why i am missing from your list ludders? I qualified 2nd with 9.60. Hence being called up for the finals.

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Not sure why i am missing from your list ludders? I qualified 2nd with 9.60. Hence being called up for the finals.
> 
> Rob


I just copied the list I was sent?? Didn't you get one?


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Ludders said:


> I just copied the list I was sent?? Didn't you get one?
> 
> 
> .


The list I copied was the cars that attended the head to head, you are dead right Rob you were the third quickest in the 4wd section and would have qualified for the finals if you had been available. 

TOP TEN 4WD TIMES OF THE DAY

Olly Clarke RCM Impreza 9.44 150
Clive Seddon Car Planet Racing EVO5 9.54 147
Rob Gallagher TR Racing Skyline R32 9.60 (speed not listed?)
Andy Forrest AFP Impreza 9.61 141
James Nichols Car Planet Racing EVO6 9.84 145
Kenny Whylie Momentum Motorsports 9.88 132
Simon Norris Norris Designs EVO 9.93 150
Paul Martin Momentum Motorsports 10.02 140
Robert Shadwell Skyline R32 GTR 10.18 138
Mike Mahoney Wallace Performance 10.18 112

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Very slow Pro cars this year
> 
> Mick.


Yes especially that 1740kg tank of a 34:chuckle:


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*TOTB Videos*

Videos................

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122034-totb-videos.html


.


----------

